# Suche RdA



## drummzocker95 (15. Mai 2013)

heyhey leute, 

ich wollte mal wieder n bisschen in wow reinschnuppern und mir das neue addon angucken ?=) würde mich freuen wenn mir jmd rolle der auferstehung anbietet  bitte pn an mich 

mfg
drummzocker


----------



## Gamechiller (20. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich und meine Gilde suchen noch Verstärkung für unsere Gilde.
Wir sind gerade noch im Aufbau und haben wir im späteren Verlauf die Raids von Mists of Pandaria durchzumachen.

hier kannst du auf unserer gildenseite vorbeischauen: hier

Wenn du interessiert sein solltest, melde dich bei mir: Gamechiller#2284


----------



## raptor14 (25. Juni 2013)

Die RdA ist scho ne ganze Weile raus ... hat das nicht funktioniert oder ...?


----------

